# What is your political orientation?



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

I am a marxist-leninist-maoist


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't have any particular political group that I associate with. I try to tackle issues without bias as best as I can.

If I absolutely had to label myself, I guess I would be left-leaning libertarian. Here's my political graph - if anyone is interested, you can take the test here.










It's interesting that you subscribe to the beliefs of Marxist. What about Socialism appeals to you?


----------



## Angelo97 (Oct 12, 2017)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I don't have any particular political group that I associate with. I try to tackle issues without bias as best as I can.
> 
> If I absolutely had to label myself, I guess I would be left-leaning libertarian. Here's my political graph - if anyone is interested, you can take the test here.
> 
> ...


Hey there! I've done the test and It says that i am really lefty and libertarian.
For me socialism is justice, freedom, true democracy, free school, free healthcare, free university, home for all, work for all...


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh liberal left. But technically an anarchist as I dont believe in any political parties fully.. I mean, I dont understand how you could. In the future, far away, maybe we will live in a real democracy where our opinions are heard. The current 2 party system is a joke. In the UK there is no point in voting anyone other than labour or tory in my area.. Scotland seems to have a good system from what I know of it


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Yeh liberal left. But technically an anarchist as I dont believe in any political parties fully.. I mean, I dont understand how you could. In the future, far away, maybe we will live in a real democracy where our opinions are heard. The current 2 party system is a joke. In the UK there is no point in voting anyone other than labour or tory in my area.. Scotland seems to have a good system from what I know of it


Unfortunately Germany is not much different, despite having 6 parties in the parliament following the election some weeks ago.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

mostly capitalist. Hard work should give you the life you want


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for posting that link Solomon. I've recently identified as a left-leaning libertarian, or what I like to call a "liberaltarian," and sure enough that's exactly where I ended up on the graph:









I've spent a lot of time thinking about politics and my ideology since the election in the States nearly a year ago and I keep coming back to a few basic principles: education, localized elections and global warming prevention. I see lack of education as a major factor for why Trump was elected and I see an uneducated populace as increasingly the reason people are falling behind financially, turning to drugs and getting taken advantage of by major corporations. Additionally, the U.S. and most developed countries are far too big and diverse to be ruled monolithically. What's good for New York City or London often isn't as great for central Iowa or South Staffordshire. The more localized the decision making the more happy the constituents. As for global warming, it's simply impossible to ignore at this point and given how much potential financial damage is at stake it actually makes much more sense to be proactive and start taking steps towards sustainable energy, food and other structures of society. There's only so many resources on this planet and we're using them up at a rate we simply cannot replace.

Curious as to why the OP is so fascinated by communist regimes that have brought about more innocent death in the last century than any time in history. If there's anything we've learned in the last 100 years it's that too much centralized power (aka, communism) creates fertile ground for dictators to cease power and slaughter their own citizenry in order to keep that power perpetually. Not saying democracy is perfect but judging by recent history it sure has a much better track record than communism.


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Used to be very big into politics before dp , even volunteered on a local campaign. Anyway I stand somewhere in he lower right quadrant. Classical liberal I’d say.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've considered ;myself more left-leaning libertarian as well. Much more on the libertarian side than the left side though, as my opinions on specific issues seem to be constantly in flux, but I'm much more strongly libertarian.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I can't believe so many of you believe in the nonsense of left/liberalism when you have gone through DP.

It's all a fairytale where they tell you money falls from the sky and everyone can have everything for free!

Wake up people!


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Pondererer said:


> I can't believe so many of you believe in the nonsense of left/liberalism when you have gone through DP.
> 
> It's all a fairytale where they tell you money falls from the sky and everyone can have everything for free!
> 
> Wake up people!


I agree with your assessment, though I don't see why DP would lead one to this conclusion. Care to explain?

I mean, my DP experience has left me not caring about much of anything at all, including money. I don't care much about whether I have health care either because they can't do anything anyways. But there's more to being left wing or left-leaning than economics as well.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Chip1021 said:


> I agree with your assessment, though I don't see why DP would lead one to this conclusion. Care to explain?
> 
> I mean, my DP experience has left me not caring about much of anything at all, including money. I don't care much about whether I have health care either because they can't do anything anyways. But there's more to being left wing or left-leaning than economics as well.


Because with DP i see plastic dolls producing weird noises. They all look weird, suspicous and often say one thing and does another. Therefore it's quite easy for me to see past all the bullshit. I'm sensitive to other peoples energy and i can feel their presence and motivations.

Also i think deeply about everything all the time (gift and a curse). Leftist propaganda cant withstand the most basic arguments using logic. You say X causes problems, they respond with "RACIST, ISLAMOPHOBE, TRANSPHOBE, MYSOGYNIST, SEXIST, EXTREMIST, etc....

I can only assume other DP sufferes has the same tendencies as me.

To be fair though, because i have alot of free time i've absorbed alot news/politics the last year, and have become educated on many issues. So i guess you could say i have a knowledgeable advantage compared to most people.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Humbly progressive. Live and let live.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Pondererer said:


> Because with DP i see plastic dolls producing weird noises. They all look weird, suspicous and often say one thing and does another. Therefore it's quite easy for me to see past all the bullshit. I'm sensitive to other peoples energy and i can feel their presence and motivations.
> 
> Also i think deeply about everything all the time (gift and a curse). Leftist propaganda cant withstand the most basic arguments using logic. You say X causes problems, they respond with "RACIST, ISLAMOPHOBE, TRANSPHOBE, MYSOGYNIST, SEXIST, EXTREMIST, etc....
> 
> ...


I actually agree with you on everything you've written. It bothers me tremendously how absurdly PC our culture has become, and it's a serious problem because it just ends up shutting down conversation, especially on college campuses, which should be encouraging free speech and various viewpoints.

Being knowledgeable about facts and issues is great and everything, but with respect to a person's political orientation, it's really a matter of how you think things should be. What role should the government play in people's lives, how should our taxes be spent, etc. Its less about being educated as it is about where values are placed, which is why I would think that many people with DP would have trouble developing a stable political identity.

Just my two cents on the topic. I know my political orientation has fluctuated wildly over the last few years. It's easier on my brain most of the time to just try to stop thinking about it.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Chip1021 said:


> I actually agree with you on everything you've written. It bothers me tremendously how absurdly PC our culture has become, and it's a serious problem because it just ends up shutting down conversation, especially on college campuses, which should be encouraging free speech and various viewpoints.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I took the test twice.

First, I took it based on what I thought to be my political values.

Second, I took it from a perspective of how I've tried to Admin DPSH.

The two were different.

Things change when taking ideas and turning them into practice.

Though I will say I really prefer a Taoist perspective of Governance.

That basically means get out of the way and let the state flow how it will.

But sometimes a governing body needs to step in and pull weeds.


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

The only thing I can think about this moment is getting Trump impeached. There have been good parties but he is a horrible man and not intelligent. Now that his people are being indicted and all seem to steal and lie I'm ready to celebrate. This is history. tRUMP will be gone.


----------

